# Anybody use Corona or Bag Balm???



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

Mocha has sores on her udder and I wondered if either of these would afford her some relief. I can't be sure but using the vicks seems to have "burned" her udder and it is kinda leathery feeling.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I've used bag balm, it's very moisturizing. Does she have a staph infection? If so you don't want to use bag balm, vaseline or anything like that because the sores need air to heal. You can make a rub out of a little olive oil , peppermint and tea tree oils to heal the spots and moisturize her udder.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks I think it very well could be staff so that is good to know. Her udder is congested and I have been milking every 2-3hrs and massaging with peppermint oil/coconut oil. Could I add the tea tree oil into that combo??

All the milking and massage does seem to be working. Praise the LORD!!!! So we are in a happier place now at least


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm glad all your work is paying off!  . Yes, you can add tea tree to that combo, it should heal because of its antibacterial/antiviral qualities...


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Vicks can burn any open wounds.

I use an udder balm I get at TSC that has a lemony base to it. It's good stuff but shouldn't be used on Staph either.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Vicks can burn any open wounds.


It wasn't open when I used it though ... I could be way off on the vicks and it could have been coming anyway. Not sure. Just know it is open and painful looking now. :-(


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

My vet had me use Betadine scrub when my goats got a bit of a rash. It's coming back and now he has me trying clorhexadine which is a bit pricier, but the Betadine will work on a lot of them. You can use it in place of your regular udder wash; don't apply anything afterwards.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> don't apply anything afterwards.


Only problem with that is I am also fighting congestion in this udder too and I am massaging with a combo of coconut oil/peppermint/tea tree oil. I think I will look for that stuff though for when we get the congestion to clear. Thanks for you help . Seems I have two threads on the go on this topic now. Sorry everyone.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I would go after the staph first. One of mine has very bad mastitis which can be caused by staph; there's a chance that her external rash got into the teat and caused it, which is why I coughed up the dough for clorhexadine before the other one comes down with mastitis. Trust me, you do NOT want that to happen.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

My does teats were cracked and bleeding. 2 days after administering bag balm after milking and they were totally healed! Now I apply it after milking for prevention.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> My vet now he has me trying clorhexadine You can use it in place of your regular udder wash; don't apply anything afterwards.


Found some ... Do you use it full strength and do you wash it off. It is like a soap and lathers up on her udder. Do you just leave it like that to dry??


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Yep. It does dry the skin out a bit but needs to stay on for the antibacterial properties. You can wipe the extra off with a dry cloth but don't rinse.


----------

